# Help me decide: Soho S or Origin8 Uno?



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

So I am thinking of getting something to ride around the city streets of Chicago and have two options that I am considering. Here are my pros and cons...

Trek Soho S - $420
Pros - Trek quality, great looks, great gearing, lighter, I've ridden it before, solid bike. 
Cons - Smaller frame (I'm 6'3"!) more expensive, would upgrade seat, pedals, bars

Origin8 Uno - $350
Pros - Larger frame, looks okay, would need to upgrade less, cheaper
Cons - Questionable quality (at least the headset anyway), heavier, buying outside of Chicago. Never ridden nor seen in person before. 

I'm really not looking to go over the $500 mark after all is said and done. I'd prefer drops or bullhorns on a bike with a comfortable seat. I understand neither seat are great. Any other suggestions for my pricepoint? Thanks!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Chack ebay. You can pick up a Salsa Casseroll shipped for under 500 if you hit it right. That is a heck of a bike.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go for the Trek - just get the right size.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

Or another Option if ur needing more size the treks run kinda small if ur tall person. State bikes have 59inch as there large.
http://www.statebicycle.com


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

I have not seen or ridden an Uno BUT, I love my SohoS!!!


----------



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

rzue, i had no idea statebicycle existed until your post. i live in phoenix and will be in tempe going to bike shops today and may stop by their place and take a look. their site says to give them a call if one wants to stop by. if there is anything you'd like me to look at specifically let me know.

i'm looking for a $500-ish fixie also so i think we are in the same boat. i'll try and check my phone to look at this thread this afternoon. 

cheers, jason


----------



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies...

Madmaxb - Can you tell me a little bit more about the quality of State bikes? I'm aware of Big Shot bikes and the general consensus seems to be that they're crap. Do you have experience with this bike company? 

madduck - That would be great if you can let me know your impressions on their quality, thanks!


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Plant?


----------



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

rzue, sorry bro, didn't make it by their shop. ran out of time this afternoon. how soon are you looking to buy? i'm out of town till mid next week and can go by then if you've got the time. 

sorry i couldn't make it.


----------



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

Oh I got time man, thanks a lot for doing that! I love tempe/phoenix, nice area down there!


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

Haven't seen one in person but i m definitely thinking about getting one. The main reason i like them is u get to choose what style handle bars u want instead of buying another brand bike and having to go threw the process of finding all the parts u need to put bullhorns on. For 429.00 u really cant go wrong.


----------



## madduck (Oct 13, 2005)

ya still interested in a state bike? might be in the tempe area tomorrow, fri.


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a Soho S that I absolutely LOVE. Ludicrously light, fun to ride, comes with a decent flip-flop with good gearing. And... the thing I'm sort of embarrassed to admit I love is that it's eye-catching. the matte-black finish is sick in person, and the bullhorns I put on aren't quite what people are used to seeing around here.


----------

